# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Program Per projekte ose plane  Shtepish apo objekte te ndryshme

## BesmiiRi

Mund te me nihmoni te gjej ndonje program per plane shtepish apo objekte

----------


## benseven11

Autokad eshte hevi djuti,programi me i mire,mesoje,punoje.

----------


## RinorZ

Ceshte kjo pune...

Programet qe i kerkoni, i shfrytezoni qe te i projektoni shtepite tuaja...

Atehere, cfare te beje arkitekti i gjore???

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ka shume programe, por ato qe kerkon ti, kushtojne, pra duhen blere.

Disa programe ndihmese:

http://www.sweethome3d.eu/

http://sketchup.google.com/

----------


## ardita04

Varet se per cfare do ta perdoresh nga kjo ndahen dhe programet nese e do per perdorim profesional apo thjesht te pelqen te besh disa projekte per vete 
secila nga keto ka programet e veta

----------


## shoferi

te  njejten ndihm pata kerkuar  koh  me par  dhe  une  kam  zgjedhur dom.pl ketu do kesh  shtepi  te  ndryshme  dhe  ke komplet skicen se  si  duket  nga themeli deri  ne mobilim.Pse  vall vetem te  ne ka kritika  ose  hezitoin  njerzit  te na ndihmoin perderisa  dikush  neper  europ i japin falas  neper internet arkitekti e dim ne qe  eka profesion kete pun  por  edhe  timonin po e kap ne  dor  gjdo kush  tashi sidomos pas lufte sa shofera kamionash kemi .pra mos hezitoni te ndihmoni njerzit kur  kan nevoi...Dom.pl ke shum shtepi te bukura

----------


## strong_07

Do mund te me ndihmoje dikush per te gjet programe per te be projektime te shtepive

----------

